# non-Dutch-process cocoa powder



## HJendle

En otra receta que estoy traduciendo para Cocoa Meringue Kisses, se especifica que para que resulten se debe usar non-Dutch-process powder.
Entiendo que tiene algo que ver con la alkalinización... pero no sé cómo se dice en español.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## alberto magnani

Non Dutch process cocoa powder=para usar con baking soda (bicarbonato de sodio puro).
Dutch process cocoa powder= para usar con baking powder (bicarbonato de sodio, cremor tártaro, y almidón).
Dutch process cocoa powder, es la cocoa preparada con los granos de cacao que han sido sometidos a tratamiento con álcalis para eliminar ciertos ácidos.


----------



## HJendle

En esta receta recomiendan non-Dutch-process powder y también piden cremor tártaro (término que aprendí gracias a WR, =D)... ¿cómo lo especifíco?
Gracias Alberto te has vuelto la salvación de una traductora agobiada.


----------



## alberto magnani

Cocoa en polvo natural (no alcalina)
Cremor tártaro


----------



## HJendle

¡¡¡Gracias!!!


----------



## HJendle

¡Pero es cacao en español, no cocoa!


----------



## alberto magnani

Cacao = semillas de cacao. 400 granos de cacao = 1 Zontli, 20 Zontli = 1 Xiquilli
Cocoa = cacao en polvo.


----------



## HJendle

cacao
(Del nahua cacáhuatl).
1. m. Árbol de América, de la familia de las Esterculiáceas, de tronco liso de cinco a ocho metros de altura, hojas alternas, lustrosas, lisas, duras y aovadas, flores pequeñas, amarillas y encarnadas. Su fruto brota directamente del tronco y ramos principales, contiene de 20 a 40 semillas y se emplea como principal ingrediente del chocolate.
2. m. Semilla de este árbol.
3. m. Polvo soluble que se elabora con la semilla del cacao.
4. m. Bebida que se hace con este polvo soluble.
5. m. Producto cosmético hidratante elaborado a base de manteca de cacao.
6. m. Moneda mesoamericana, que consistía en granos de cacao.
7. m. coloq. Jaleo, alboroto.
8. m. coloq. Desorden, confusión en la ejecución de un trabajo o en las ideas.

referencia: página de la Real Academia Española 
María Moliner dice lo mismo


----------



## alberto magnani

1, 2, 6 es correcto: cacao
3, 4 es cocoa no cacao
5 es mantequilla de cacao (no cacao, ni cocoa)
Hay muchas páginas con muchos errores respecto a 'cacao' y 'cocoa'


----------



## christelleny

Dutch process cacao (también llamado "Dutch processed cacao/chocolate" o "Dutched cacao/chocolate" en inglés) = *Cacao solubilizado *o *Cacao alcalizado. *_Nota: Personalmente, cuando traduzco libros de receta para público en los Estados Unidos, utilizo simplemente "Cacao en polvo (Dutch process)", porque muy poca gente sabe lo que es "cacao solubilizado" o "cacao alcalizado"._

Non-Dutch process cocoa powder = *Cacao en polvo natural* o* cocoa natural*


References:

Con el nombre de cacao solubilizado, se entiende el cacao el polvo, tratado con una cantidad suficiente de álcalis (carbonato de amonio, amoníaco, carbonato magnésico, hidróxido de magnesio, carbonato de potasio, hidróxido de potasio) para neutralizar la acidez natural del cacao.

[...] Esta partida comprende principalmente el polvo de cacao obtenido por tratamiento de la pasta o del polvo de cacao con sustancias alcalinas (carbonato de sodio o de potasio, etc.) para aumentar su solubilidad (cacao solubilizado).


----------



## Delirium

> Según la Wikipedia :
> La palabra cacao puede hacer referencia a tres conceptos muy relacionados entre sí:
> 
> 1. Cacao puede referirse, en primer lugar, al fruto del cacaotero, entendido este bien como la mazorca que crece directamente de su tronco, bien como las semillas contenidas en ese fruto.
> 2. En segundo lugar, el cacao es también el producto que resulta de la fermentación y el secado de esas semillas (o habas o maracas) del fruto del árbol del cacao. El cacao, entendido así, es el componente básico del chocolate.
> 3. Por último, se denomina además cacao al polvo seco que se obtiene moliendo los granos y extrayendo, total o parcialmente, la grasa o manteca de cacao.



Muchas gracias, christelleny. Me sirvió mucho tu explicación sobre "Cacao alcalizado".


----------

